# Video Of Log Trailer



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 12, 2017)

On my last thread about the new addition to my log moving tools I had a request to post a video. So here you go. My first ever video post which is posted on my Facebook page.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1933954906614995

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Nov 12, 2017)

It’s like a much cooler version of those arcade games where you try to grab a stuffed animal with the claw...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 12, 2017)

It's almost exactly like that! Only I win on almost every grab!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2017)

That is excessively cool! What a tremendous tool! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2017)

Now you don't mind going to pick up logs, lol.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2017)

Awesome! What a labor saver...


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 19, 2017)

Ok now you have had your fun, so send it to me to mess with for a year or so.
Totally awesome machine . I am happy for and jealous of you.
Dave


----------

